# What fish are compatible with each other?



## Mollies2611 (Nov 16, 2008)

I am getting a 30 inch tank, and i have 4 mollies, what other fish would go well with them, and how many of the different types?
Are these okay? http://www.petpig.com/fish/fish/Glass-Fish.jpg 
Thanks


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

30 inch you mean 30 gal? if not how many gal?


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Here is pretty extensive fish compatibility chart:http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/freshwater_compatibility_chart.php

Also, you should probably avoid painted glass-fish. Those bright colors you see are actual artificial dyes that are injected in to them. Usually these fish are in pretty bad condition and due to bad treatment. They are often dipped in a caustic agent to remove/prevent regeneration of their stress coat, their number one line of defense against disease. Getting rid of the stress coat makes them retain the irritating paint longer in their bodies, but it will eventually fade in time, if the fish don't die of disease first.


----------

